# NOT legal in all waters - Sunken Brush Piles



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I see guy's have different ideas about his. That's good. Here's mine. When the ODRN (or like) sink piles of pine trees or huge stacks of ceder poles tied in wire (what ever) it's a fish attractor or spawn retreat. I've had guy's from the fish and game tell me they wish they could go around a lake and chain saw down leaning tree's to create more structure and provide better spawn survivability. The original lake structure is rotted and gone. They would do this much more if better funded.

My effort is with the same idea in mind. It's not junk or garbage I wouldn't put out for the trash man,, It's not BIO hazard or poison chemical. I give the same thought to what it is, how long it will last and where it's placed for the benefit of anyone and all. 

Edited - Deleted thread.
I'm getting ready to get out and sink me a honey hole pile of brush to fish Crappie on this spring. Can't say where now (not legal in all watershed's) but I'll have a spot to try for some slab's come two months from now. This year I have a big pile of old yard furniture to ball up and sink. Still trying to come up with the right spot. Can't be where the bass fisherman plug the bank line and snag on it and can't be where trolling guy's rip it apart."


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

The 1 advantage to posting the GPS positions is people can CHOOSE to avoid them; unfortunately generally the opposite occurs and people are PISSED OFF they lost lures/ rigs in cover they DELIBERATELY chose to fish on/ near...go figure!


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I checked out some of the sinking fish attractors in Bass Pro and Cabelas.
There not cheep at all. For the price, there's not much structure to it unless you buy about 3 set's. Then add shipping. ? I don't think they sell a bunch.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Most of the state lakes will have piles of brush left over from duck blinds......A few heavy duty zip ties, some cynder blocks........Crappie pile!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Something about the natural cover that is both a "plus' as well as a "minus"; being organic they become "slow release food capsules"; ie, as they decay/ are consumed they have a MUCH wider and richer biodiversity far in excess of PVC and thus attract the various life forms that create mini food chains upon themselves, allowing them to affect upto 5X their volume...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Willow branches are your best bet. They're light, have lots of small twig like branches and are very favorable to fish. The limbs are very flexible and allow you to pull hung lures out with a steady pull that doesn't just break the limb off.

Downside is they will completely decay in about 3 years. In a public body of water that can be for the better. Allows you to place new ones every couple of years as people start figuring out where your old ones are.

I will caution that as you know, it's not legal everywhere. But we have found that the odnr is pretty good about letting you plant them in most places. All they've ever asked of us was a general area of the location (which was never published), and we had to fill out a form and actually get a permit once. A simple phone call will save a lot of possible headaches down the road.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Agreed Bad Bub. Both COE and ODNR has been VERY helpful to "The Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir" and as a result we "splashed" 875+ of the 700 they permitted. The results have been GOOD to understate it...


----------

